

Show HN: Taxi Fair - Your own personal taxi meter - kjf
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taxi-fair-2/id693748797

======
kjf
I've got a few tokens for anyone that wants to try it out:

[http://tokn.co/wa69ybv2](http://tokn.co/wa69ybv2)
[http://tokn.co/j7tb9cd9](http://tokn.co/j7tb9cd9)
[http://tokn.co/c4yha3sc](http://tokn.co/c4yha3sc)
[http://tokn.co/amh5chnw](http://tokn.co/amh5chnw)
[http://tokn.co/sxgdp2cx](http://tokn.co/sxgdp2cx)

